# The Heavy Metal Thread!



## JBrainard

I'm creating this thread for the discussion of all things metal.

I'll start:
1. I recently discovered a band called "1349." I would highly recommend it to fans of black metal and/or grindcore.
2. I've been hearing good things about a band called "Wolves in the Throne Room." Anybody heard any of their stuff? I'm going to go check out a live show of thiers in October to see what they're all about.


----------



## bowser666

Long Live Metal !!!


I discovered two bands that are pretty good.  


Agalloch  - DarkMetal/ Folk Metal,  good mix though.  Check out album Ashes against the Grain. Haunting guitar riffs and choruses etc....


Soilwork  - Swedish Metal Band that whoops some serious @ss.


----------



## MA-Caver

Two words... 

Led-Zeppelin. 


thank you


----------



## Kreth

MA-Caver said:


> Two words...
> 
> Led-Zeppelin.
> 
> 
> thank you


Two more words: "old" and "tired"

You're welcome. :lol:


----------



## JBrainard

bowser666 said:


> Agalloch - DarkMetal/ Folk Metal, good mix though. Check out album Ashes against the Grain. Haunting guitar riffs and choruses etc....


 
Thanks for the tip. I looked them up on wikipedia and they are from my home town. Hell, they might even be (one of) the opening act(s) for the Wolves in the Throne Room show.



Kreth said:


> Two more words: "old" and "tired"
> You're welcome.



Thanks Kreth, I didn't want to have to be the one to say it. :lol:


----------



## arnisador

I liked the movie...


----------



## Xue Sheng

I don't now many new metal bands but I must say RAVEN always worked well for me :EG:


----------



## JBrainard

Xue Sheng said:


> I don't now many new metal bands but I must say RAVEN always worked well for me :EG:


 
_Most_ of the new metal coming out of the US is pretty crappy.
You mentioned Raven... Are you into any of the other "New Wave of British Heavy Metal" bands? ("new" being somewhat of a misnomer)


----------



## Xue Sheng

JBrainard said:


> _Most_ of the new metal coming out of the US is pretty crappy.
> You mentioned Raven... Are you into any of the other "New Wave of British Heavy Metal" bands? ("new" being somewhat of a misnomer)


 
Actually I dont know can you name a few?

As far as those I listened to that I know are British there is Dio, Black Sabbath (Whit and without Dio), Iron Maiden, Motorhead, Judas Priest

But I have an old collection that has Accept, Scorpioins, Y&T, Queensryche, Tigers of Pan Tang, Manowar, Megadeth, Metallica, Loudness, Twisted Sister to name a few.


----------



## Kreth

Xue Sheng said:


> As far as those I listened to that I know are British there is Dio...


Um, Dio is from upstate NY...


----------



## JBrainard

Xue Sheng said:


> Actually I don&#8217;t know can you name a few?
> 
> As far as those I listened to that I know are British there is Dio, Black Sabbath (Whit and without Dio), Iron Maiden, Motorhead, Judas Priest.




Some examples of NWOBHM bands would be Iron Maiden, Saxon, Motörhead, Angel Witch, Tygers of Pan Tang, Blitzkrieg, Avenger, Sweet Savage, Girlschool, Jaguar, Demon, Diamond Head, Samson, Tank, and Venom.


----------



## celtic_crippler

Xue Sheng said:


> I don't now many new metal bands but I must say RAVEN always worked well for me :EG:


 
Oh no you didn't.... LOL..I remember them from like when I was 14. 

Iron Maiden are the all time lords of metal IMHO...(huge fan) 

I'm still listening to Machine Head's latest..The Blackening...it's outstanding. Not a bad song on there. 

Like the new Five Finger Death Punch and the Slipknot's new release "Psycosocial" kicks much butt. 

Not much into the mic-in-the-mouth stuff though I never miss an episode of Metalocolypse and preset #1 on my Sirius radio is Hard Attack. =-)


----------



## Andy Moynihan

You NEED Iced Earth.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Kreth said:


> Um, Dio is from upstate NY...


 
Not when he sang with Black Sabbath 

And the member of his Road crew that threatened to eat the first 3 rows if they didn't back up wasn't either


----------



## MA-Caver

Kreth said:


> Two more words: "old" and "tired"
> 
> You're welcome. :lol:


Two more words (said without malice or ire)...

Bite me! :lol:


----------



## Xue Sheng

JBrainard said:


> Some examples of NWOBHM bands would be Iron Maiden, Saxon, Motörhead, Angel Witch, Tygers of Pan Tang, Blitzkrieg, Avenger, Sweet Savage, Girlschool, Jaguar, Demon, Diamond Head, Samson, Tank, and Venom.


 
Then the answer I guess is yes 

Iron Maiden, Motörhead, Tygers of Pan Tang and I saw Saxon but I did not like them


----------



## FearlessFreep

arnisador said:


> I liked the movie...




That's what I thought the thread was about


----------



## jarrod

i second any recommendations for wolves in the throne room or agalloch, though i prefer their album "the mantle".  

satyricon, amon amarth, insomnium, meshuggah, & ulver are some must listens.

there are a couple of celtic themed metal bands called primordial & mael mordha which i also really like.  

i'm a little confused as to why led zep was mentioned in a metal thread.  ma-caver, there's this band you might like called "black sabbath"  you should check them out 

for anyone who likes sabbath, check out kyuss, electric wizard, & the sword.

jf


----------



## arnisador

FearlessFreep said:


> That's what I thought the thread was about



There was even a sequel!


----------



## MA-Caver

jarrod said:


> i second any recommendations for wolves in the throne room or agalloch, though i prefer their album "the mantle".
> 
> satyricon, amon amarth, insomnium, meshuggah, & ulver are some must listens.
> 
> there are a couple of celtic themed metal bands called primordial & mael mordha which i also really like.
> 
> i'm a little confused as to why led zep was mentioned in a metal thread.  ma-caver, there's this band you might like called "black sabbath"  you should check them out
> 
> for anyone who likes sabbath, check out kyuss, electric wizard, & the sword.
> 
> jf


 I know Sabbath (War Pigs, Iron Man, Sweet Leaf, et al) and like them but only a few songs. I'm particular about the HEAVY metal that I listen to... But Zeppelin was one of the originators of Metal so they had to be mentioned. Maybe they're not as speedy or as booming as the metal that came after them but nobody at the time sounded like them and the music by Page, Bottham, Jones was copied and remade and remade again to be faster, heavier. Plant's vocals well they're all by itself I think. 
I'm particular about the metal that I listen to because I can't see screaming as actual singing. Some metal singers do just that. 
But that's my opinion. 
And I'm a guy who has over 25 John Denver songs and 15 Neil Diamond songs among his collection in his computer. But it's balanced out by the Who, Beatles, Floyd, and others.


----------



## Kreth

MA-Caver said:


> I'm particular about the metal that I listen to because I can't see screaming as actual singing. Some metal singers do just that.


I agree, I can't get into most of the bands where the singer sounds like he's been gargling gravel (Sepultura and Soulfly being two notable exceptions). But one of the best metal shows I ever saw was Maiden on the opening US night of their Brave New World tour, with Queensryche and Halford opening. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## MA-Caver

Kreth said:


> I agree, I can't get into most of the bands where the singer sounds like he's been gargling gravel (Sepultura and Soulfly being two notable exceptions). But one of the best metal shows I ever saw was Maiden on the opening US night of their Brave New World tour, with Queensryche and Halford opening. It doesn't get much better than that.


Someone told me that there's actually a school for guys to learn how to sing like that!


----------



## crushing

MA-Caver said:


> Two words...
> 
> Led-Zeppelin.
> 
> 
> thank you


 
Looks like that suggestion went over like a Lead Zeppelin.  


What do you think about DragonForce?  My eldest son bought one of their albums.  He asked me to take a listen and asked what I thought, "Wow, the guy is really fast and clean on the guitar, but to it lacked feeling and emotion."  Maybe it's because I've been into the dirty, greasy, blues stuff that I think a lot of heavy metal, especially when it's not just heavy, but fast lacks real feeling.  Then again, maybe I'm just to slow to pick up on the emotion.


----------



## JBrainard

jarrod said:


> i second any recommendations for wolves in the throne room or agalloch, though i prefer their album "the mantle".
> 
> satyricon, amon amarth, insomnium, meshuggah, & ulver are some must listens....
> 
> for anyone who likes sabbath, check out kyuss, electric wizard, & the sword.


 
Satyricon is definitely a staple.
Another band in the vien of Black Sabbath is "Sleep."


----------



## Xue Sheng

Just an obscure Black sabbath note

I believe I saw an interview with Tony Iommi where he said that the reason that Black Sabbath came to the US  when they did was not so much to become a hit in the US as it was to scare the Hell out of them


----------



## celtic_crippler

I like  The Sword...and Sepultura..."Rhahamattata" is a great song to work out to. 

I like Dragonforce okay...but their stuff starts running together after a while and its hard to tell where one song begins and another ends. lol

Don't leave out Clutch...they're awesome live.

I believe someone mentioned Meshuggah...I like them as well. 

Heard the new Trivium song again this morning, "Kirisute Gomen". It's great. They're on a "samurai trip" appartently with the new album. Should be good.


----------



## JBrainard

Random thought: Any Bathory fans on this thread? If so, there is a great album called "In Conspiracy With Satan - A Tribute to Bathory." Basically a bunch of black/death metal bands covering Bathory songs. Some really good stuff on there.


----------



## Flying Crane

Kreth said:


> Two more words: "old" and "tired"
> 
> You're welcome. :lol:


 

aw c'mon, Zeppelin's good, even tho they are old.  I just never really considered them Heavy Metal, is all.  More like Classic Rock.  That's my take, anyway.


----------



## celtic_crippler

Flying Crane said:


> aw c'mon, Zeppelin's good, even tho they are old. I just never really considered them Heavy Metal, is all. More like Classic Rock. That's my take, anyway.


 
yah...I know. But..they are _considered_ one of the early founders of metal along with Sabbath.

Anyway, how can you not like a band that includes references to the Lord of the Rings in their lyrics. LOL


By the way...I can't believe this threads gone as long as it has with no mention of Pantera! We should all be ashamed! LOL


----------



## JBrainard

celtic_crippler said:


> By the way...I can't believe this threads gone as long as it has with no mention of Pantera! We should all be ashamed! LOL


 
Have you seen pictures of Pantera when they first started out? Check this out: http://www.tartareandesire.com/bands/Pantera/1264/
They should be ashamed lol


----------



## zDom

celtic_crippler said:


> yah...I know. But..they are _considered_ one of the early founders of metal along with Sabbath.




The song "Communication Breakdown," IMO, is the very first example of a Heavy Metal song.

But I don't consider Led Zeppelin to be a Heavy Metal band any more than I consider them to be a folk band or country band (they also did songs in these genres, among many others).

It was Zeppelin's refusal to stay within a single genre that made them so interesting to me.


----------



## zDom

I used to love Heavy Metal. Back in the mid-80s, that's all my band played:

Sabbath, Priest, Maiden, Metallica (OLD school Metallica!), even some Slayer.

I guess I got old. I still like to listen to some of the old stuff I used to rock out on occassionally, but for the most part I've chilled out and prefer something with more melody and less adolescent rage. I don't really get into any of the new metal.

Foo Fighters are probably my favorite, presently.


----------



## Flying Crane

Of course we cannot forget the band who coined the term itself: Steppenwolf.


----------



## jarrod

ma-caver, just busting your chops a bit.  i like zep, but i have always thought that they got too much credit for starting metal considering that sabbath came out at the same time.  

jbrainard: i like what little bathory i've heard.  when i started listening to black metal earlier this year i heard some of them along with burzum.  i liked it, but i like the newer bands better, probably because i happened to hear them first.  

i can't believe i forgot clutch.  they are indeed an awesome live show.  the whole place went wild when they played "pure rock fury".  i don't really think of them as metal though.  more like stoner rock a la monster magnet, another band i really like.  

hail,

jf


----------



## bowser666

For some other metal bands , Pantera is probably still my number 1.  I grew up listening to them , old school Metallica ( pre- Black Album stuff , the rest is crap IMO) , Another one I liek alot is Mudvayne, Mushroomhead was also ok. For some classic 80's and 90's metal though, look up Testament, Forbidden, Atheist, S.O.D. , Anthrax, Nuclear Assault, Megadeth......  The goodies but oldies.   I remember when I grew up in NY , staying up till 12am Saturdays till 3am watching Metal Shop.  I used to laugh my *** off when the Metal Heads woudl pick on Rikki Rachtman and basically call him poser to his face.  HAHA


----------



## Kreth

bowser666 said:


> For some other metal bands , Pantera is probably still my number 1.


I got to see them once, when they were on the Sabbath reunion tour. They were excellent live. Deftones opened. I was underwhelmed.


> old school Metallica ( pre- Black Album stuff , the rest is crap IMO)


Death Magnetic comes out on Friday. I hope it's better than St. Anger.


> I remember when I grew up in NY , staying up till 12am Saturdays till 3am watching Metal Shop.  I used to laugh my *** off when the Metal Heads woudl pick on Rikki Rachtman and basically call him poser to his face.  HAHA


You're thinking of Headbanger's Ball. Metalshop was the weekend metal radio show.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Kreth said:


> Death Magnetic comes out on Friday. I hope it's better than St. Anger.


 
you and me both but in all honesty it won't take much to be better and still suck. I am hoping it is a whole lot better but I heard one song from it already and I was not to impressed


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Metallica is NOT Metallica anymore.

I heard their new single on the radio and it took a supreme act of will to stop myself from stabbing my ****in' ears out with soldering irons just to escape the horrid sound.

It might pass for generic "rock" But By NO stretch of the wildest imagination can they EVER be considered "Metal" anymore.

Right around Reload? Where they started sucking badly? That song they made "The Memory Remains"? They haven't figured out yet that that song IS ABOUT THEM.

Metallica just needs to stop making any more music, ever, and die with what little dignity remains from what they once were.


----------



## Kreth

Andy Moynihan said:


> Metallica is NOT Metallica anymore.


Are you one of those fans that started screaming sell-out when Fade To Black came out?
And then when (gasp) they made a video for One?
And then when the black album debuted at #1?
Bands evolve. As was pointed out earlier in this thread, look at where Pantera started. Or look at a band like Rush. Fly By Night and Temples of Syrinx was fairly heavy stuff, then later they went through that horrible new age period.
I've been listening to Metallica since about '86, and I appreciate the fact that they've tried new things. They're the same band that doesn't give a **** what people think, but some fans are pissed off now that Metallica won't fit into the image that they've created for them.
But if you want a band that still has the same sound, check out AC/DC or Slayer. Most of their songs are interchangeable.


----------



## jarrod

Kreth said:


> Are you one of those fans that started screaming sell-out when Fade To Black came out?
> And then when (gasp) they made a video for One?
> And then when the black album debuted at #1?
> Bands evolve. As was pointed out earlier in this thread, look at where Pantera started. Or look at a band like Rush. Fly By Night and Temples of Syrinx was fairly heavy stuff, then later they went through that horrible new age period.
> I've been listening to Metallica since about '86, and I appreciate the fact that they've tried new things. They're the same band that doesn't give a **** what people think, but some fans are pissed off now that Metallica won't fit into the image that they've created for them.
> But if you want a band that still has the same sound, check out AC/DC or Slayer. Most of their songs are interchangeable.


 
i think the black album is the let down album for most.  trying new things is one thing; there are plenty of bands out there who evolved but still made metal.  metallica's "evolution" looked much more like a contrived P.R. move in order to survive the grunge era.  

still, i could have forgiven the black album.  BUT launching an all-out attack on music sharing when your band got it's start by selling bootleg copies of cover songs?  that is the new $$metallica$$.  

jf

p.s., anyone remember manowar?  actually in the record books once as the worlds loudest band.


----------



## Kreth

jarrod said:


> i think the black album is the let down album for most.  trying new things is one thing; there are plenty of bands out there who evolved but still made metal.  metallica's "evolution" looked much more like a contrived P.R. move in order to survive the grunge era.


I guess I don't see how experimenting with blues and country sounds (like on Load and Reload) = grunge... :idunno:



> still, i could have forgiven the black album.  BUT launching an all-out attack on music sharing when your band got it's start by selling bootleg copies of cover songs?  that is the new $$metallica$$.


I'm not sure where you got this. At one point Lars Ulrich was spending so much money on NWOBHM imports, that a local music store would reserve him a copy of everything that came in. They did encourage fans to bootleg their live shows, however.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Kreth said:


> Are you one of those fans that started screaming sell-out when Fade To Black came out?
> And then when (gasp) they made a video for One?
> And then when the black album debuted at #1?
> Bands evolve. As was pointed out earlier in this thread, look at where Pantera started. Or look at a band like Rush. Fly By Night and Temples of Syrinx was fairly heavy stuff, then later they went through that horrible new age period.
> I've been listening to Metallica since about '86, and I appreciate the fact that they've tried new things. They're the same band that doesn't give a **** what people think, but some fans are pissed off now that Metallica won't fit into the image that they've created for them.
> But if you want a band that still has the same sound, check out AC/DC or Slayer. Most of their songs are interchangeable.


 

Actually no. I LIKED everything from the Black album backwards. They sounded like metal is supposed to sound.

I could even tolerate a song or two off Load.

Then sometime around there aliens kidnapped them and brainwashed them into country singers.

Now if thats what they wanna do that's their call but doing so costs them the right to ever again be called a "metal" band is all I'm saying.


----------



## Kreth

Andy Moynihan said:


> Now if thats what they wanna do that's their call but doing so costs them the right to ever again be called a "metal" band is all I'm saying.


Regardless of what's on the albums, the live show is still heavy. I think it was around the time of the black album tour that Hetfield took singing lessons. Even the old stuff has sounded better since he sings it instead of screaming it, and doesn't blow out his voice towards the end of a gig. The Cliff 'Em All video has a couple of good examples of how bad his voice would get.


----------



## JBrainard

Kreth said:


> Are you one of those fans that started screaming sell-out when Fade To Black came out?
> And then when (gasp) they made a video for One?


 
I loved the video for One, it was very well done.



Kreth said:


> And then when the black album debuted at #1?


 
IMHO, that's just further proof that Metallica intentionally traded musical integrity for mass appeal. Yes, I said intentionally. Getting Bob Rock to produce the black album? The same Bob Rock who turned Def Leppard from a crap band to a very popular crap band? Please... how can you say that they didn't know exactly what they were doing...



Kreth said:


> Bands evolve. As was pointed out earlier in this thread, look at where Pantera started. Or look at a band like Rush. Fly By Night and Temples of Syrinx was fairly heavy stuff, then later they went through that horrible new age period.


 
Yes, musical evolution is good, and you gave some great examples. Too bad that Metallica has *de*volved since 'Justice.



Kreth said:


> I've been listening to Metallica since about '86, and I appreciate the fact that they've tried new things. They're the same band that doesn't give a **** what people think, but some fans are pissed off now that Metallica won't fit into the image that they've created for them.


 
I think that its painfully obvious that Metallica doesn't give a **** what people think of thier music :lol:


----------



## Xue Sheng

The first Metallica Album I ever bought was also their only album at the time Kill Em All in 1983. The first time I saw Metallica was in a small night club that was previously and bowling alley in 1984 or early 85 it was the The Ride The Lightning tour. They evolved quite a lot from Kill Em All to Black Album and more. When St Anger came out the evolved again but it sucked the some kind of monster tour and associated TV extravaganza pretty much told me yeah they are famous, yeah they are good, yeah they just bought into their own hype, We're Metallica, we're Rock Gods, we could do an entire Album of Mary had a little lamb and these fools would eat it up. 

I am really hoping the new album is good and frankly I do not need it to sound like Kill Em All or the Black Album. But after St Anger and the some kind of monster deal I have my doubts.


----------



## Kreth

JBrainard said:


> IMHO, that's just further proof that Metallica intentionally traded musical integrity for mass appeal. Yes, I said intentionally. Getting Bob Rock to produce the black album? The same Bob Rock who turned Def Leppard from a crap band to a very popular crap band? Please... how can you say that they didn't know exactly what they were doing...


I disagree here. Sad But True is one of my favorite Metallica songs. A little slower than the speed metal from the earlier albums, but still heavy as hell, similar to Call of Ktulu.


> I think that its painfully obvious that Metallica doesn't give a **** what people think of thier music :lol:


That was exactly my point. They never have.



Xue Sheng said:


> I am really hoping the new album is good and frankly I do not need it to sound like Kill Em All or the Black Album. But after St Anger and the some kind of monster deal I have my doubts.


I like a couple of songs from St. Anger: Some Kind Of Monster, Frantic; and I like the track from the new album. Maybe I'm getting old... :idunno:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Kreth said:


> I like a couple of songs from St. Anger: Some Kind Of Monster, Frantic; and I like the track from the new album. Maybe I'm getting old... :idunno:


 
 SAY IT AIN'T SO!!!! Kreth mellowing with age 

My world just doesn't make sense anymore :idunno: :uhyeah:


----------



## JBrainard

Kreth said:


> I disagree here. Sad But True is one of my favorite Metallica songs. A little slower than the speed metal from the earlier albums, but still heavy as hell, similar to Call of Ktulu.


 
Metallica used to be great at playig slow songs. Call of Ktulu (your example), unlike their newer slow songs has so much depth and complexity that you just sit back and say "wow!" Yeah, Sad But True is slow and heavy, but that's about all you can say about it. There is no comparison.


----------



## jarrod

Kreth said:


> I guess I don't see how experimenting with blues and country sounds (like on Load and Reload) = grunge... :idunno:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where you got this. At one point Lars Ulrich was spending so much money on NWOBHM imports, that a local music store would reserve him a copy of everything that came in. They did encourage fans to bootleg their live shows, however.


 
i didn't say that what they did was grunge, but that it was contrived to survive the grunge era.  grunge was in part defined by a lack of emphasis on musicianship.  so i don't think it was a coincidence that a band known for playing 8-minute epics suddenly limits their songs to 2 or 3 parts, & hammet discovers the joys of pentatonic scales & the wah pedal.  

the bootlegging is my point.  how is bootlegging any different from file-sharing?  especially considering how many cover songs they used to play.  did metallica pay all their due royalities to the misfits, queen, et al for every cover they did live?  if not, they are some of the biggest hypocrits in the music industry.  

jf


----------



## Kreth

JBrainard said:


> Metallica used to be great at playig slow songs. Call of Ktulu (your example), unlike their newer slow songs has so much depth and complexity that you just sit back and say "wow!" Yeah, Sad But True is slow and heavy, but that's about all you can say about it. There is no comparison.


Actually, I meant to use The Thing That Should Not Be as an example, but my fingers had other ideas... :lol:
I wasn't really a fan of Sad But True and Wherever I May Roam when the black album first came out. Then I heard them live. 



jarrod said:


> i didn't say that what they did was grunge, but that it was contrived to survive the grunge era.  grunge was in part defined by a lack of emphasis on musicianship.  so i don't think it was a coincidence that a band known for playing 8-minute epics suddenly limits their songs to 2 or 3 parts, & hammet discovers the joys of pentatonic scales & the wah pedal.


In interviews, they've said that after the epics on Justice, there wasn't really much point in going that direction any longer. So, they started to experiment with different styles of music.



> the bootlegging is my point.  how is bootlegging any different from file-sharing?  especially considering how many cover songs they used to play.  did metallica pay all their due royalities to the misfits, queen, et al for every cover they did live?  if not, they are some of the biggest hypocrits in the music industry.


I don't think there's a band in existence (mine included) that can say they've paid royalties on every cover they've ever played. How would you even get started if you had to pay out of pocket until you had a full gig's worth of your own music?
The whole Napster issue started because an entire album was leaked to Napster before it was even available in stores. I know that would piss me off.


----------



## celtic_crippler

I heard Unforgiven III this morning....for cryin' out loud....does it get more commercial than that? 

What's next? Unforgiven IV, Jame's Revenge.....

Ever since Cliff Burton died they've gone down the toilet IMHO.


----------



## jarrod

Kreth said:


> I don't think there's a band in existence (mine included) that can say they've paid royalties on every cover they've ever played. How would you even get started if you had to pay out of pocket until you had a full gig's worth of your own music?
> The whole Napster issue started because an entire album was leaked to Napster before it was even available in stores. I know that would piss me off.


 
an album leak sucks, but it's no reason to try & shut down an entire file-sharing community.  what napster did was no different that tape-trading or playing cover songs.


----------



## Fiendlover

bowser666 said:


> Long Live Metal !!!
> 
> 
> I discovered two bands that are pretty good.
> 
> 
> Agalloch - DarkMetal/ Folk Metal, good mix though. Check out album Ashes against the Grain. Haunting guitar riffs and choruses etc....
> 
> 
> Soilwork - Swedish Metal Band that whoops some serious @ss.


 
OMG i'm have been obessessed with Soilwork for the last two years since i've heard of them.  I LOVE the Stabbing the Drama album and the Natural Born Chaos album.

Ok new band Aizen is kick ***.  You got to check them out.

Five Finger Death Punch has a new album.  i dont know if it came out or is coming out but i love there new song "Never Enough".  Defnately check it out if you havent already.

I just got the new Slipknot album today and it's SIC!  Also the new Metallica is out today which also kicks ***.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Kreth said:


> Regardless of what's on the albums, the live show is still heavy. I think it was around the time of the black album tour that Hetfield took singing lessons. Even the old stuff has sounded better since he sings it instead of screaming it, and doesn't blow out his voice towards the end of a gig. The Cliff 'Em All video has a couple of good examples of how bad his voice would get.


 
I guess this is gonna just have to be one of those stylistic preference things where you and I differ, but the way I see it. "singing lessons" and people who come to metal to hear melodious voices and graceful songs are, plain and simply, missing the entire point of "METAL".

There are groups I like I can't even understand what they say without a lyric sheet.

That.

Ain't. 

The point.

I don't listen to metal to hear the words. I listen because the instruments kick ****ing *** and are nice and FAST and go well with my pushups and punching stuff and the blowing off of steam.

And again, there are exceptions, such as Nightwish, who have a singer with a beautiful voice, but again, I ain't listening to her, I'm all about the score.

So yes.

When I want specifically to hear "METAL",  and I hear a group whose very name, METALlica, implies by its existence that they are the kings of METAL, and then they give me country, I'm gonna get pissed off.

They all must either abandon this apostate's path, or else change their name to Countryica, or at least surrender the name "Metallica".

Any rights they had to be called "METAL" they have lost until they atone.


----------



## Kreth

Fiendlover said:


> Also the new Metallica is out today which also kicks ***.


I agree. I just picked it up, and based on what I've heard so far, The Day That Never Comes may be the mellowest song on the album.



Andy Moynihan said:


> "singing lessons" and people who come to metal to hear melodious voices and graceful songs are, plain and simply, missing the entire point of "METAL".


Tell that to Geoff Tate and Bruce Dickinson. 



> I don't listen to metal to hear the words. I listen because the instruments kick ****ing *** and are nice and FAST and go well with my pushups and punching stuff and the blowing off of steam.


I like fast music, but lyrical content is also important to me. I got into Metallica while in the Marines, and Disposable Heroes off of Master of Puppets just struck a chord (no pun intended) with me. Then again, there are times when I like silly lyrics, like GWAR or Scatterbrain.



> When I want specifically to hear "METAL",  and I hear a group whose very name, METALlica, implies by its existence that they are the kings of METAL, and then they give me country, I'm gonna get pissed off.
> 
> They all must either abandon this apostate's path, or else change their name to Countryica, or at least surrender the name "Metallica".
> 
> Any rights they had to be called "METAL" they have lost until they atone.


By that logic, Sabbath should just pack it after putting out stuff like Changes and Evil Woman. Or Anthrax after Bring The Noize. Or Megadeth after Crush 'Em. Or Slayer after they did a tour sponsored by Hot Topic.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Kreth said:


> Or Slayer after they did a tour sponsored by Hot Topic.


 

'Fraid you got me there, ya do.


----------



## Kreth

A few more bands to throw out there: 
Corrosion of Conformity. Got into them after seeing the video for Vote With a Bullet. They've gotten a bit mellower in later albums.
Crisis. I picked up a few CDs after hearing them on the Strangeland soundtrack. Karen Crisis has an a amazing range, and can do a growl that would make Cavalera jealous.
CARV. A friend of mine turned me on to these guys. They have a similar sound to Mudvayne and Slipknot. They're from Boston, I believe.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Just heard my first bit of these guys Iced Earth and am quite happy.


----------



## jarrod

there are quite a few metal band that have great singers (dio comes to mind), but i don't think metallica will ever be one of them.  like andy said, it's just a matter of style.  i have always been annoyed by how hetfield ends most lines with "-ah!"  "and the dust in throat i crave-ah!/ only knowledge will i save-ah!"  anyway, to each his own.  

so how is hot topic commercial???? they sell tapout clothing, you know!:uhyeah:

jf


----------



## Fiendlover

Andy Moynihan said:


> I guess this is gonna just have to be one of those stylistic preference things where you and I differ, but the way I see it. "singing lessons" and people who come to metal to hear melodious voices and graceful songs are, plain and simply, missing the entire point of "METAL".
> 
> There are groups I like I can't even understand what they say without a lyric sheet.
> 
> That.
> 
> Ain't.
> 
> The point.
> 
> I don't listen to metal to hear the words. I listen because the instruments kick ****ing *** and are nice and FAST and go well with my pushups and punching stuff and the blowing off of steam.
> 
> And again, there are exceptions, such as Nightwish, who have a singer with a beautiful voice, but again, I ain't listening to her, I'm all about the score.
> 
> So yes.
> 
> When I want specifically to hear "METAL", and I hear a group whose very name, METALlica, implies by its existence that they are the kings of METAL, and then they give me country, I'm gonna get pissed off.
> 
> They all must either abandon this apostate's path, or else change their name to Countryica, or at least surrender the name "Metallica".
> 
> Any rights they had to be called "METAL" they have lost until they atone.


 Amen to that!  :uhyeah::ultracool


----------



## Kreth

jarrod said:


> there are quite a few metal band that have great singers (dio comes to mind), but i don't think metallica will ever be one of them.  like andy said, it's just a matter of style.  i have always been annoyed by how hetfield ends most lines with "-ah!"  "and the dust in throat i crave-ah!/ only knowledge will i save-ah!"  anyway, to each his own.


It's a side effect of enunciating the consonant while maintaining volume. I get the same thing on certain words. IIRC, The Rock once cut a promo mocking Triple H for this very thing, and he probably does it for the same reason.



> so how is hot topic commercial???? they sell tapout clothing, you know!:uhyeah:


Yep, and I'd be willing to bet that most of those sales go to young adult male UFC fanboys who've never set foot in a gym.


----------



## bowser666

Well I personally liked Metallica's older stuff.  It was more aggressive, raw, and powerful.  Yes they got refined as they got older and their sound changed, but that was their decision.  Bands are allowed to evolve as they want. It is your choice to remain a fan or not. Music is in the ear of the beholder, I personally would rather enjoy a thread about recommendations instead of, they were better then , they suck now etc........  If you hear something good ,  then pass it on !!  

I must also admit that my tastes have evolved.  Back in the day , if it wasn't METAL it sucked.  When my brother first started listening to Rush , The Cure, Smashing Pumpkins, etc....  I was like,  This isn't Metal , it sucks.  Little did I know I was being ignorant and by listening to other bands , in different genre's it allowed me to progress as a musician as well as a person. Now I listen to all kinds of music. Except for C -  Rap , and gangsta garbage. I can't wait till that musical genre dies , and they move on to something more creative. Don't get me wrong , I love stuff like Outkast , things that are not the norm.


----------



## jarrod

bowser666 said:


> Music is in the ear of the beholder, I personally would rather enjoy a thread about recommendations instead of, they were better then , they suck now etc........ If you hear something good , then pass it on !!


 
well said, sir.   





 
jf


----------



## Kreth

bowser666 said:


> Smashing Pumpkins


Now *this* guy's voice drives me nuts. I loved the quote from Sharon Osbourne when she quit as their manager,
"...I must resign today due to medical reasons - Billy Corgan was making me sick!!!"
:rofl:


----------



## bowser666

Well the band in general is one of my favorites nowadays. Jimmy Chamberlin , the drummer is my idol, as I am a drummer, and he inspires me to get better at my music. Yeah his voice may not be the best, but it is certainly not the worst. Geddy Lee of Rush is like nails on a  chalkboard to me. Certain Cure songs as well.  For the most part though I lvoe the Cure, and RUsh , the music is great, hsi voice just ruins it for me.


----------



## zDom

The last metal album I listened to in entirety was ...

Beatallica


----------



## celtic_crippler

New one out...

Band: Into Eternity
Song: Time Immemorial

Heard while working out and it really pumped me up.


----------



## MA-Caver

Finally a heavy metal song I can get into... MOOOOOOO!!! 

[yt]Jag7oTemldY[/yt]


----------



## celtic_crippler

MA-Caver said:


> Finally a heavy metal song I can get into... MOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> [yt]Jag7oTemldY[/yt]


 
Ha.....ha........ha..... 

That's about 3 minutes of my life that I'll never get back....thanks for stealing that from me.


----------



## celtic_crippler

Got a new playlist posted. It has a few new songs...

If'n yer intersted n' hearin' sum.... http://www.myspace.com/celtic_crippler


----------



## Xue Sheng

If I can get back to Metallica for a minute, I finally heard a couple more songs form the new album and I have to say it is better than St Anger but I am not sure if it is good. It sounded to me to be a combination of &#8220;Kill em All&#8221; and &#8220;The Black Album&#8221; which by themselves are rather impressive but stuck together in the same song I am not quite sure works. 

I will have to hear them a few more times to figure out whether or not I like it I guess. 

Sadly I remember the day when a Metallica album meant &#8220;GOOD&#8221; not questionable


----------



## JBrainard

Kreth said:


> Corrosion of Conformity. Got into them after seeing the video for Vote With a Bullet. They've gotten a bit mellower in later albums.


 
That seems to be thier progression (regression?). They were a lot heavier before Vote With a Bullet came out.



bowser666 said:


> Now I listen to all kinds of music. Except for C - Rap , and gangsta garbage. I can't wait till that musical genre dies , and they move on to something more creative. Don't get me wrong , I love stuff like Outkast , things that are not the norm.



You would probably like Kool Kieth and his many incarnations.


----------



## jarrod

hey J, thanks for the heads up about 1349!  i finally got around to checking them out.  brutal black metal at it's finest.

jf


----------



## BrandonLucas

Ok, pansies....

So, there's a huge and heated debate over Metallica....facepalm.

I started my journey with them with the Load album, and I loved every last second of it, and learned to play guitar by listening to it.  I can play that entire album with my eyes closed.  The only album that was crap is St. Anger, more because of the production (or lack thereof) than the actual songs themselves...although, the songs weren't the greatest either.  But I blame that on the in-fighting the band was experiencing.  The new album isn't too shabby...takes some getting used to.

Ok, now, for some metal bands that you can actually warm up to as opposed to falling asleep to:

Bullet For My Valentine
Trivium
The Human Abstract
Between The Buried and Me
Everytime I Die
Story of the Year
Dragonforce (yeah, I said it)
Lamb of God
My band...shameless plug...www.myspace.com/maxkincaide
He Is Legend
A Girl, A Gun, A Ghost
Memphis May Fire

I do have to say that I would normally put Mudvayne in this list, but I just heard their new single...bleh....nothing awesome about it at all.  But their old stuff is awesomeness on a stick.


----------



## jarrod

"load" was their most aptly titled album.  facepalm.

peace,

jf


----------



## Xue Sheng

BrandonLucas said:


> Ok, pansies....
> 
> I started my journey with them with the Load album


 
I started my Metallica journety with Kill 'Em All, saw them on tour for that too...soo

Listened to/*saw* Megadeth, Motorhead, *Y&T*, Manowar, Tygers Of Pan Tang, *Dio* (before *during and after* Sabbath), *Black Sabbath, Judas Priest, UFO*, Iron Maiden,  Anthrax, Slayer,  Metal Church, Voi Vod, Riot.  *Dokken, ** Quiet Riot, Scorpions, Accept*, *Ratt, Rainbow, Deep Purple, AC/DC, KISS, *Motley Crue, *Twisted Sister, Def Leppard*, Pantera,  Guns N Roses, *Van Halen w/ David Lee Roth*, Sammy Hagar, Alice Cooper, *Queensryche, * Raven

And those are just some of them and the popular ones most people "might" know

So who you calling a pansies... youngin. :uhyeah:


----------



## jarrod

lol, how freakin' old are you dude?

jf


----------



## Makalakumu

Old enough to rock the ****in' house down!

:bangahead::drinkbeer:drinkbeer:drinkbeer:drinkbeer:drinkbeer:drinkbeer:drinkbeer:bangahead::barf:


----------



## Xue Sheng

jarrod said:


> lol, how freakin' old are you dude?
> 
> jf


 
40<XS<50 

Oh and I forgot Ozzy, I saw him with Metallica as the opening act...the 2nd or 3rd time I saw Metallica.


----------



## SensibleManiac

Anyone into progressive metal check out Ayreon.


----------



## BrandonLucas

SensibleManiac said:


> Anyone into progressive metal check out Ayreon.


 
They're pretty awesome.  You would probably like The Human Abstract.


----------



## BrandonLucas

Xue Sheng said:


> I started my Metallica journety with Kill 'Em All, saw them on tour for that too...soo
> 
> Listened to/*saw* Megadeth, Motorhead, *Y&T*, Manowar, Tygers Of Pan Tang, *Dio* (before *during and after* Sabbath), *Black Sabbath, Judas Priest, UFO*, Iron Maiden, Anthrax, Slayer, Metal Church, Voi Vod, Riot. *Dokken, **Quiet Riot, Scorpions, Accept*, *Ratt, Rainbow, Deep Purple, AC/DC, KISS, *Motley Crue, *Twisted Sister, Def Leppard*, Pantera, Guns N Roses, *Van Halen w/ David Lee Roth*, Sammy Hagar, Alice Cooper, *Queensryche, *Raven
> 
> And those are just some of them and the popular ones most people "might" know
> 
> So who you calling a pansies... youngin. :uhyeah:


 
You definitely have me beat in the concert department.  

How many of those did you get backstage?


----------



## Xue Sheng

BrandonLucas said:


> You definitely have me beat in the concert department.
> 
> How many of those did you get backstage?


 
Absolutly none, and to be truthful I actually never wanted to be back stage at any of them. But a few the places were so small the stage was not all that much smaller that the room it was in.


----------



## SensibleManiac

BrandonLucas said:


> They're pretty awesome.  You would probably like The Human Abstract.



I'll check them out, what I've researched on them sounds good, thanks.


----------



## celtic_crippler

Xue Sheng said:


> 40<XS<50
> 
> Oh and I forgot Ozzy, I saw him with Metallica as the opening act...the 2nd or 3rd time I saw Metallica.


 
That probably would have been Metalica's Master of Puppets tour.


----------



## Xue Sheng

celtic_crippler said:


> That probably would have been Metalica's Master of Puppets tour.


 
Sound about right, all I remember was that Ozzy's sound guys were messing with Metallica's sound and some guy was walking around the arena throwing folding chairs and it wasnt me, however I did have to duck once.


----------



## TimoS

MA-Caver said:


> Someone told me that there's actually a school for guys to learn how to sing like that!



Well, don't know about a school, but there's definitely a karaoke 

[yt]Eq2PQm6FqVY[/yt]


----------

